# Native Resolution Pass Through



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

Does anyone know if E* has any plans to add Native Resolution Pass Through to any of the vip receivers?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Often mentioned but yet to be implemented.
Hopefully some day E* will get around to it.


----------



## Unclejeff (Mar 10, 2004)

This is something I am anxious to get, too.


----------

